# South Carolina



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I watched the South Carolina Senate Sub Committee Today and say the members of the Sheriff and SLED get up there and lie to the Senators about GA permit holders. I drafted a letter and sent it to all the Senators in SC. If you have any other ideas let me know because I plan on appearing and speaking on behalf of GA permit holders.

I wanted to let you know as a person who worked for the Distric Attorney's Office and have a Degree from UGA that most if not all of the reason that the person represented the Sheriff's Office are wrong. A police officer can check if you have a permit if your doing something wrong and if you commit a crime in one county the other county policeman would know because the GCIC and NCIC are all linked together. If a SC Police Officer checks a GWP holder criminal history they will know right away if that permit holder is not vaild of that permit. If anytime a GWP holder commits a crime the information is transferred to the Probate Judge and the permit is revoked. There are not 159 differnt looking permits as they are printed with your picture on them as of Jan 1, 2012. The fear of GA permit holder not knowing how to shoot or commit crimes is based not on facts. Many of us have the Hunter's Safety Course here in GA so that is the training FL and VA recognize as training. GA permit holders don't go around committing crimes in this state or any other state. I would be willing to speak at any hearing you may have.

South Carolina Legislature Video Archives


----------

